# فريدريك نيتشة فيلسوف ارادة القوة



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (28 يونيو 2010)

*
من كتاب فريدريك نيتشه :



الحِكْمَة الشّريرةُ: حِكَمٌ وأَمْثَالٌ

المفكر المتوحد : 
- الموتُ قريبٌ بما فيه الكفاية كي لا نرتاع من الحياةِ . 
- الآلامُ المديدةُ والكبيرةُ تُربي الطاغيّةَ في الإنسانِ. 
- ما إنْ تقول لي الفِطْنَة : "لا تفعلْ هذا، فتأويله سيكون ذميماً"، حتى أسلك خلافاً لها دائماً. 
- أبغضُ ضيقَ الأفقِ أكثر بكثيرٍ من الخَطِيْئَةِ . 
- الإنْسانّ الَّذيّ لم يفكّرْ ولا مرةً بالنّقودِ، بالشّرفِ، باكتساب العلاقات المؤثرة، بالمَنْصب، هل يستطيع يا ترى معرفة النّاسِ؟ 
- "يا صاح، إنّ كلَّ شيءٍ كنتَ تحبّه أصابك بالخيبةِ: صارت الخيبةُ دَيْدَنَكَ من كلِّ بدٍّ، وحبك الأخير الَّذيّ تسمّيه حباً لـ "الحقيقة" هو بالضبط ما يجب أن يكون حباً ـ للخيبة". 
- مَهْلَكةُ الحكيمِ في أنّه أكثرُ الجميع عرضةً لإغراء الوله باللامعقوليّة. 
- ما قبل البطلِ، ليس عندي رأيٌ بدرجة جيدة عنه ـ وعلى الرّغمِ من ذلك : هو ـ الشكل الأكثرُ قبولاً للوجود، لاسيّما عندما لا يكون ثمّة خيارٌ آخر. 
- مَنْ لا يعيش في الجَلِيْل، كما في منزله، هو ذاك الَّذيّ يفهم الجَلِيْلَ شيئاَ فظيعاً ومزيفاً. 
- يمكن فـي ذروة الصّراعِ التضحية بالحياة: لكنّ الظافر يطرح من نفسه بالتجربة المرّة حياتَه. إنّ كلُّ نصرٍ يتسم باحتقار الحياة. 
- تتضمن كلُّ بهجةٍ في نفسها شيئاً ما بوصفه رعباً وهرباً من أنفسنا ذاتها ـ أحايين إنكار الذات، ورفض الذات. 
- إنّ أولئك الَّذيّن كانوا يحبون الإِنْسانَ، أكثر الجميع إلى الآن، الَّذيّن سـببوا له دائماً الألم الأشدّ؛ مثل جميع المحبين فهم يطلبون منه المحال. 
- مَنْ يتعرّض لهجماتٍ من جانب زمنه، هو ذلك الَّذيّ سـبقه بشكلٍ غير كافٍ ـ أو تخلّف عنه. 
حول المعرفة
- أنتم، يا محبيْ المعرفة! ماذا فعلتم جرّاء الحبِّ لأجل المعرفةِ حتّى الآن؟ هل اقترفتم سرقةً أو قتلاً، من أجل التعرّف على ما في روح السّارِق أو القاتلِ؟ 
- منذ القدمِ يستحوذ علينا أثناء الإعياء التصوراتُ القاهرةُ. 
- الإنسان وحسب يجعل العَالَمَ قابلاً للإدراك ـ ونحن ما زلنا مشغولين بهذا: وإذا فهمه ذات مرةٍ، فإنّه يشعر منذ الآن بأنّ العَالَم "مخلوقـ" ـه ـ آه ، ويتأتى عليه ككلِّ خالقٍ أنْ يحب مخلوقه! 
- عندما يقترنُ الشكُ بالمعاناةِ تظهر الصوفيّةُ. 
- يتجذّر الإيمانُ بالسببِ النتيجةِ في أقوى الغرائز: في غريزة الانتقامِ. 

حول الأخلاقِ:
- عندما يعظ الطيبون فإنّهم يبعثون القرفَ، وعندما يعظ الأشرار فإنّهم يبعثون الخوفَ. 
- يشعر النّاس الأخلاقيون بالرضى عن النَّفْسِ أَثْناء تبكيت الضمير . 
- السخطُ الأخلاقيُّ هو وسيلةُ الانتقامِ الأكثر خبثاً . 
- "أحببْ قريبَكَ" ـ هذا يعني أولاً: "اتركْه و شأنه"! ـ وهذا الجزء من الفَضِيْلَةِ هو الأكثر صعوبةً. 
-لا أفهم سببَ ممارسة الوشاية، إذا شئتَ أنْ تغيظ أحداً ما، يكفيك أنْ تقول عنه شيئاً صادقاً. 

الفَنُّ والفَنَّانُ
- لو خطر لإلاهة الموسيقا ألاّ تتحدث بالنغمات، بل بالكلمات، لتوجب علينا أنْ نصم آذننا. 

الرّجلُ والمرأةُ:
-المَسْكَنَةُ في الحُبِّ تخفي عن طيب نفسٍ غيابَ الحُبِّ اللاّئق. 
- في البدء شيءٌ من الزعل ـ وعلى إثْر ذلك حب كبير؟ على هذا النحو يحصل الانفجار من احتكاك أعواد الثقابِ. 
- الغَيْرَةُ ـ الهوى الأكثر ظرافةً، بَيْدَ أنَّها الحماقة الكبرى أيضاً. 
- النسبة للنّساء اللّواتي تمنعهنّ العادةُ والخجلُ من إشباع الميل الجنسي، يظهر الدِيْنُ، كشيءٍ غيرِ قابلٍ للتعويض، بوصفه انفكاكاً روحيّاً للحاجة الأيروسيّة. 
- مَنْ ليس قادراً على الحبِّ، ولا على الصّداقَة ذلك الَّذيّ يراهن غالباً على الزّواجِ. 

أشياءُ بشريّةٌ متنوعةٌ:
- لا يبحث إنسانُ المتاهةِ عن الحقيقةِ قطُّ، بل دائماً عن أريادنا وحسب، بغض النَّظر عمّا قاله هو نفسه لنا بصدد ذلك. 
- فقط ذلك الَّذيّ لا يلين له الحقُّ بالتزام الصمتِ حول نفسه ذاتها. 
- النّاس السطحيّون مضطرون للكذاب دائماً، بوصفهم محرومين من المضمون. 
- نحن نمدحُ ما يلائم ذوقنا؛ وهذا يعني، إنّنا عندما نمدح، فنحن نمدح ذوقنا الخاص ـ ألا يخالف هذا كلَّ ذوقٍ سليمٍ 

منقووووووووول*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*لاحظ ان افكار نيتشه معارضة للمسيحية وانه كان يعتبر المسيحية انحطاط
شكرا علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (28 يونيو 2010)

*نيتشة كان بهاجم كل فكر متخاذل وضعيف​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*كان نيتشه قد تعرف على الموسيقار الألماني الشهير ريشارد فاغنر ورأى فيه تجسيداً للعبقرية وعاش معه فترة رافقه فيها في رحلاته ولكن سرعان ما انقلب نيتشه ضده وكانت القطيعة بينهما هي الشرارة التي أطلقت فكر نيتشه مثل العاصفة على القيم الأوروبية إذ رأى في المسيحية انحطاطاً وأن النمط الأخلاقي الصائب هو النمط الاغريقي الذي كان يمجد القوة والفن ويستخف بالرقة والنعومة وطيبة القلب التي رآها من صفات المسيحية.
فريدريك نيتشه*


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

> *لو خطر لإلاهة الموسيقا ألاّ تتحدث بالنغمات، بل بالكلمات، لتوجب علينا أنْ نصم آذننا.
> *



معناها عميق أوووووووووى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *كان نيتشه قد تعرف على الموسيقار الألماني الشهير ريشارد فاغنر ورأى فيه تجسيداً للعبقرية وعاش معه فترة رافقه فيها في رحلاته ولكن سرعان ما انقلب نيتشه ضده وكانت القطيعة بينهما هي الشرارة التي أطلقت فكر نيتشه مثل العاصفة على القيم الأوروبية إذ رأى في المسيحية انحطاطاً وأن النمط الأخلاقي الصائب هو النمط الاغريقي الذي كان يمجد القوة والفن ويستخف بالرقة والنعومة وطيبة القلب التي رآها من صفات المسيحية.
> فريدريك نيتشه*



لكل أنسان سلبياته و إيجابياته ..

فنأخذ ما يناسبنا من كل فكر ..

لو منطق حضرتك هنطبقه و هو الصح 

لكان بالأحرى أن نكسر الأثار و نحطمها و نعتبرها أصنام و نتناسى ما بها من عظمة و فن معمارى و فنون زخرفية تجسد حياتهم و أيضاً نتناسى قدرات الأسلاف العلمية ..

نحن ليس لنا علاقة بالمعتقدات الوثنية ، بل نأخذ إيجابياتهم فقط ..


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا يا زما احنا لازم ناخد المناسب لنا من الافكار لكن لازم لما نعرف ان افكار اي شخص فيها خروج عن المسيحية ندقق فيها اكتر عشان ميكنش عثرة لينا*


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*مثال
- عندما يعظ الطيبون فإنّهم يبعثون القرفَ، وعندما يعظ الأشرار فإنّهم يبعثون الخوفَ. جميع العظات المسيحية الواعظ فيها طيب فهل مثلا قداسة البابا يبعث علي القرف في وعظاتة عن المحبة
المسحية طول عمرها قوية وليس فيها اي ضعف بالعكس دي بتحث علي القوة لكن القوة الداخلية
وليس قوة الانسان لان مهما بلغت قوة الناس في لا شيء بالنسية لقوة الله*


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *طبعا يا زما احنا لازم ناخد المناسب لنا من الافكار لكن لازم لما نعرف ان افكار اي شخص فيها خروج عن المسيحية ندقق فيها اكتر عشان ميكنش عثرة لينا*



كلام سيادتك مظبوط و أؤيدك عليه ..

هل حضرتك وجدت بتلك الكلمات ألفاظ تعترض أو تتعرض للمسيحية بأساءة ؟؟ !!

من فضلك لا تنسى أننا أيضا مسيحيين بالوراثة و الإيمان أيضاً ..


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *مثال
> - عندما يعظ الطيبون فإنّهم يبعثون القرفَ، وعندما يعظ الأشرار فإنّهم يبعثون الخوفَ. جميع العظات المسيحية الواعظ فيها طيب فهل مثلا قداسة البابا يبعث علي القرف في وعظاتة عن المحبة
> المسحية طول عمرها قوية وليس فيها اي ضعف بالعكس دي بتحث علي القوة لكن القوة الداخلية
> وليس قوة الانسان لان مهما بلغت قوة الناس في لا شيء بالنسية لقوة الله*





> *تحث علي القوة لكن القوة الداخلية
> وليس قوة الانسان لان مهما بلغت قوة الناس في لا شيء بالنسية لقوة الله*



من فضلك نحن لسنا بمحور مقارنة بين قوة الله و قوة الأنسان ..

لأننا لو أقمنا مقارنة فأننا بذلك على مشارف خطيئة كبر النفس والتكبر على الله 
(( خطية الشيطان )) ..

أيضاً نحن لم يسبق لنا بأننا تكلمنا بذلك المحور ..

أيضاً وعظات قداسة البابا فأن معظم ما تدعو لها من مفاهيم تناقش الأمور و الحروب الروحية ..

أيضاً من فضلك لا تنسى أن مفهوم أى قوة منبعه القوة الداخلية لأن القوة هى قوة الإرداة التى تترجم لأى نوع قوة تطبيقى أخر ..


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*طب منخلي النقاش بعيد عن موضوع مينا تعالي في الرسائل الخاصة*


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

زى ما تحب يا حبيبى ..

أنا تحت أمرك ..


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (29 يونيو 2010)

*نيتشة لما كان بيهاجم المسيحية كان يهاجم مسيحية القرن قبل الماضي بكل مساؤها
لا تأخذ كلامة بصفة خاصة وتقارنها باشخاص في زماننا الحالي فهو يتحدث عن زمنة
نأخذ من افكارة ما يتوافق مع ظروفنا الحالية
اعظم ما فية قولة  "احب فقط ما كتبة الانسان بدمة"  وهذا قول يتطابق عن المسيح
افكارة ارادة القوة والعظمة والسيطرة والنصر  بعيدا عن التخاذل والضعف​*


----------

